# toughness = ανθεκτικότητα, αντοχή, δύναμη, σθένος, τσαγανό | σκληράδα, σκληρότητα



## GeorgeA (Jun 30, 2012)

Toughness : ανθεκτικότητα, σκληράδα, σκληρότητα [?]

Γεια σας

Συνάντησα το εξής σε ένα άρθρο και αναρωτιέμαι ποια θα ήταν η σωστή μετάφραση για τη λέξη toughness στις παρακάτω παρόμοιες αλλά και διαφορετικές περιπτώσεις.

1) Now Merkel and Germany, in the wake of new crises and demands from fellow nations, has stepped up the toughness and rhetoric and made it clear that the way forward will be the way they decided it will be and no other.
Τώρα, η Μέρκελ και η Γερμανία, στα πρόθυρα μιας νέας κρίσης και απαιτήσεων από άλλα κράτη μέλη της ΕΕ, σκλήρυνε τη στάση της και τη ρητορική της και ξεκαθάρισε πως ο δρόμος θα είναι αυτός που έχουν αποφασίσει να πάρουν κι όχι άλλος.

2) It takes toughness to keep going when all is going wrong. 
Θέλει σκληράδα [?] για να συνεχίζεις όταν όλα πάνε στραβά.

3) This training gave him the toughness necessary to withstand setbacks and cope with all daily challenges of an executive at that level.
Αυτή η εκπαίδευση τον εφοδίασε με την απαιτούμενη σκληράδα [?] για να αντιστέκεται στις αναποδιές και να αντεπεξέρχεται στις καθημερινές προκλήσεις ενός ανώτερου στελέχους αυτού του επιπέδου.

4) Study shows the right mix of mental toughness makes Olympic Champions 
Μια μελέτη δείχνει πως αυτό που κάνει τους Ολυμπιονίκες είναι η σωστή αναλογία[?] διανοητικής σκληράδας [?]

Μήπως σκληρότητα; Αλλά πιστεύω πως στα παραδείγματα 2-4, το σκληρότητα παραπέμπει και στο να είσαι άκαρδος ενώ εδώ βλέπω πιο πολύ τον ορισμό capable of great endurance; sturdy; hardy: tough troops. Στο 1 είναι διαφορετικό.


----------



## SBE (Jun 30, 2012)

Αντοχή.


----------



## Themis (Jun 30, 2012)

Θα έβγαζα τελείως έξω από τον λογαριασμό τη _σκληρότητα _και ασφαλώς θα συμφωνούσα με την SBE για την _αντοχή_. Αλλά θα πρόσθετα επίσης το _τσαγανό _και τη _δύναμη _(δες το 2), ίσως ακόμα και την _προσήλωση _για το 4. Η αντιστοίχιση λέξεων δεν αρκεί: κατά γενικό κανόνα, εκείνο που ακούγεται με φυσικότητα στα αγγλικά πρέπει να μετατρέπεται από μια καλή μετάφραση σε κάτι που ακούγεται με φυσικότητα και στα ελληνικά. (Κατά γενικό κανόνα - εκτός δηλαδή αν, βάσει των δεδομένων της συγκεκριμένης περίπτωσης, κρίνουμε ότι δεν είναι σκόπιμο να προχωρήσουμε σε εξομάλυνση, αλλά αντίθετα είναι προτιμότερο να αφήσουμε να φανεί μια αγγλοσαξονική πολιτιστική/ ιστορική/ κοινωνική/ πολιτική κτλ. ιδιομορφία σαν αυτό που είναι: αγγλοσαξονική ιδιομορφία).

Επίσης, πέρα από το πρόβλημα του toughness και χωρίς να μπούμε σε λεπτομέρειες, ας προσεχτεί στο 1 η λανθασμένη μετάφραση του _in the wake of_ και εκείνο το _να πάρουν_ που θα έπρεπε να λείπει εντελώς για να μην ενθαρρύνεται μια απολύτως παραπλανητική ερμηνεία.


----------



## pontios (Jun 30, 2012)

Themis said:


> Επίσης, πέρα από το πρόβλημα του toughness και χωρίς να μπούμε σε λεπτομέρειες, ας προσεχτεί στο 1 η λανθασμένη μετάφραση του _in the wake of_ και εκείνο το _να πάρουν_ που θα έπρεπε να λείπει εντελώς για να μην ενθαρρύνεται μια απολύτως παραπλανητική ερμηνεία.



I agree.
*in the wake of *, to my way of thinking, anyway (and I could be wrong), refers to something that has just passed (or at the very least we're in the midst of), so I too was questioning *στα πρόθυρα*, το οποίο αναφέρει σε κάτι που μέλλει να γίνει.


----------



## GeorgeA (Jun 30, 2012)

Ευχαριστώ. 

Έχεις δίκιο Θέμη (και Pontios). Είδα την πατάτα στο "in the wake of" (following or as a result of something).

Οπότε, "Τώρα, η Μέρκελ και η Γερμανία, [ως αποτέλεσμα ] βλέποντας τη νέα κρίση και απαιτήσεις από άλλα κράτη μέλη της ΕΕ, σκλήρυνε τη στάση και τη ρητορική της και ξεκαθάρισε πως ο δρόμος θα είναι αυτός που έχουν αποφασίσει κι όχι άλλος.

Τώρα σχετικά με τα άλλα παραδείγματα, το αντοχή ακούγεται ωραία. Είχα στο μυαλό μου τη σκληραγώγηση γι' αυτό σκέφθηκα όλα τα "σκληρά".


----------



## Themis (Jun 30, 2012)

Το "in the wake of" μπορεί να αποδοθεί και με ένα σκέτο "ύστερα" (το οποίο έχει και αιτιολογική χροιά), αλλά εδώ θα προτιμούσα "στον απόηχο".


----------



## nickel (Jun 30, 2012)

Καλημέρα. Μερικά δικά μου μελήματα:
Η σειρά των στοιχείων. Μου αρέσει να τα ομαδοποιώ.
crises: πληθυντικός 
Μέρκελ και Γερμανία: πληθυντικός
δύο _way_: δύο _πορεία_. Θα έβαζα δύο _πορεία_ ακόμα κι αν το αγγλικό αξιοποιούσε το _one_. Προτιμώ την έμφαση της επανάληψης από τα _εκείνος_.

Now Merkel and Germany, in the wake of new crises and demands from fellow nations, has stepped up the toughness and rhetoric and made it clear that the way forward will be the way they decided it will be and no other.

Μετά από τις πιο πρόσφατες κρίσεις και τις απαιτήσεις άλλων κρατών-μελών, η κ. Μέρκελ και η Γερμανία σκληρύνουν τώρα τη στάση τους και τη ρητορική τους και ξεκαθαρίζουν ότι η πορεία προς τα εμπρός /που θα ακολουθηθεί θα είναι η πορεία που αποφάσισαν και όχι άλλη.


----------



## daeman (Jun 30, 2012)

Καλημέρα.

Για το in the wake of, που η μεταφορική χρήση του με στέλνει και μένα πρώτα στην απόδοση «στον απόηχο» που λέει ο Θέμης, από ένα νήμα που ασχολείται με τη σημασία του στη ναυτική και τη ρευστομηχανική (απόνερα, ομόρρους): 



nickel said:


> [...] Για την αεροπλοΐα δεν γνωρίζω, αλλά ανησύχησα με κάτι άλλο. Ελπίζω ο αγγλισμός «στα απόνερα τού...» σαν μετάφραση του _in the wake of_ (=following, as a result of), να μη γίνει αυτόματη μετάφραση. Είναι ωραία εικόνα π.χ. το παράδειγμα της Αλεξάνδρας «στα απόνερα της μεγάλης κρίσης», αλλά κάποιες άλλες μεταφορικές χρήσεις με κάνουν να ξύνω το κεφάλι μου. Π.χ.
> 
> Η Τεχνική Επαγγελματική Εκπαίδευση που θα έπρεπε να αποτελεί την αιχμή του δόρατος του εκπαιδευτικού μας συστήματος, *βαλτώνει στα απόνερα* της απόλυτης κυβερνητικής αδιαφορίας...
> (Πέρασε η κυβερνητική αδιαφορία και δεν άφησε πίσω της αιχμή του δόρατος αλλά έναν βάλτο...;)
> ...



Πολύ θα ήθελα βέβαια στο συγκεκριμένο παράδειγμα για τις οικονομικές κρίσεις να είχαμε μια άλλη σημασία του wake. Για τέτοια απώλεια εγώ τουλάχιστον καθόλου δεν θα ξαγρυπνούσα, ενώ τώρα: in the wake of Poseidon, balance of change, world on the scales, the fate of all mankind, I see, is in the hands of fools; confusion could be our epitaph, as we crawl a cracked and broken path; if we make it we can all sit back and laugh, but I fear tomorrow we'll be crying... Mixing metaphors and songs. Έκαστος με τα μελήματα και τα κολλήματά του.


----------



## pontios (Jul 1, 2012)

Good discussion.

Here are my thoughts (I'm probably over analysing this here). I'm assuming that the sentence being translated was grammatically correct.
Initially the sentence structure gives (me) the sense that Merkel and Germany are acting as one and are of one mind (like a consubstantiation, with the two acting as one entity, a monad). Hence the third person singular (as indicated by the operative verb *has*).
But then later in the sentence we are reminded that *they* decided the EU policy, suggesting that Merkel may have had some input into it and may have held her individual views during the process, however once the German policy was decided upon, Germany and Merkel became "as one" , i.e. the "consubstantiation" was consecrated (if you like).

Now how do you convey all this in the translation or indeed should we even attempt to, as the result of following the structure and switching between third person singular and third person plural could end up looking like a bad translation, with (what appear to be) subject-verb disagreement errors or inconsistencies ?


----------



## Themis (Jul 1, 2012)

Νομίζω ότι το τρίτο ενικό ("has") οφείλεται σε απλή απροσεξία. Πόντιε, μάλλον _υπερερμηνεύεις_. Το συντακτικό έχει και τους εντελώς τυπικούς κανόνες του. Όταν κάποιος βάζει σαν υποκείμενο το "Merkel _and _Germany", πρέπει αναγκαστικά να ακολουθήσει ρήμα στον πληθυντικό: δεν είναι θέμα άποψης, είναι θέμα εντελώς φορμαλιστικό. Πρόσεξε και τον συλλογισμό σου: "once the German policy was decided upon, Germany and Merkel _became one_ and the 'consubstantiation' was consecrated". Με αυτό το σκεπτικό προσπαθείς να δικαιολογήσεις τη μετάβαση από τον ενικό στον πληθυντικό, αλλά στην πραγματικότητα λες ότι, αν είχε μπει ενικός πριν (για να δείξει ότι "Merkel and Germany are acting as one and are of one mind"), τότε θα έπρεπε _κατά μείζονα λόγο_ να μπει ενικός και στη δεύτερη εμφάνιση του ρήματος have.

Περιμένω με ενδιαφέρον και άλλες απόψεις. (Ας προσθέσω, για όποιον το παραβλέπει, ότι οι δημοσιογράφοι πληρώνονται με το τετραγωνικό χιλιόμετρο. Πρέπει να "μπαζώσουν" άρθρο, όπως λένε στην αργκό τους.)


----------



## pontios (Jul 1, 2012)

You're probably right Themis( that I'm over analysing it).
Re: my logic, what I'm saying is - during the EU policy making process she may have presented her own views and argued her case , but once the policy was decided upon, she aligned herself , adopted it/ adhered to it completely. She and Germany became "as one" (EU policy wise).
We are reminded that the policy was decided together, so prior to that she had her own views.
The logic makes sense I think.


----------



## cougr (Jul 1, 2012)

Re: *mental toughness* makes Olympic Champions (Post 1, no.4), perhaps _*ψυχικό σθένος, ψυχική αντοχή*_.


----------



## GeorgeA (Jul 1, 2012)

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ. 

Μαθαίνω από τα σχόλιά σας και τις προτάσεις σας.

Daeman, με έστειλες πάλι με το path στο οποίο παρέπεμψες. Ευχαριστώ. :)


----------



## nickel (Jul 1, 2012)

Themis said:


> Νομίζω ότι το τρίτο ενικό ("has") οφείλεται σε απλή απροσεξία.


Την οποία δεν είμαστε υποχρεωμένοι να αναπαραγάγουμε. Το αντίθετο.


----------

